# Your other pets???



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

What other pets do you have besides goats? Just thought this may be cool to know other animals that you guys have. I have goat horse pony donkey chicken duck cow dove rabbit dog cat(stray cats around barn area). Our numbers change in things very often we never have the 

Same exact number constantly so that is why I didn't put the s on the animals lol because we never have the same amount for long always more or less up and down lol list yours!!!


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

We also have pig just not all the time sometimes we have some and sometimes we are out of pigs


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Parrots
Tortoises
Exotic fish
Cats
Dogs
Ponies
Horses
Cows
Pigs
Chickens
Peafowl
Every now and then sheep
And I think that's it.  I'm definitely not revealing any numbers though! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Besides goats?
Cats
Dog
Rabbits
Fish
cockatiels
turkeys
ducks
chickens
geese
OH...and a hamster


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Cows
Horse
Goat
A stupid sheep I can't catch to sell
Alpaca
Dogs
Cats
Gold fish
Rabbit
Guine pig
Chicken
Ducks
And a hamster


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Horses
Mini horse
Dogs
Cats
Parakeet
Pond Fish
Native Fish
Tropical fish
Guinea Pig
Chickens

I want a pot belly big, peafowl, tortoise, and a badger. :lol:


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

Tortoises 
Bearded dragon
snakes
Koi
Tropical fish
Dogs
cat
chickens


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Rabbits
Chickens
Ducks
Dogs
Pigeons
And we had a big crawdad for a while.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Goats
Cats
Dogs
Horses
Ponies
Turkey 
Chicken
(At the barn)
Betta 
Goldfish
Stay in the house...


----------



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

dogs and rabbits , chickens , cats , soon to be pigs sheep and cows

Goats


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Horses
Mini horse
pot-belly pig
chickens
ducks
peafowl
guineas
rabbits (out tame ones are now 'free range')
cats
dog
burros
bantams
goose
turkey


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Parrots
> Tortoises
> Exotic fish
> Cats
> ...


Are you SURE that's it?!? Something tells me there might be more.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Goats
Chickens
Donkeys
Dogs
Turtles (in the pond) 
Fish( bass in the pond) 
Every now and then a stork will come 
We will see a cat sometimes 
Sometimes some geese
We've seen raccoons. 

The list goes on and on. 

OH! And we have a family of baby birds on our back porch every year. But last year a dumb cat wiped out the baby birds. ;-(


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> Are you SURE that's it?!? Something tells me there might be more.


:chin: onder: Hmm, well I do have the occasional rabbits, owls, ducks, geese, turkeys, lizards (Iguanas mostly), turtles, and exotic squirrels... but not at the moment :lol:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Two Burmese cats and an Australian Shepherd


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Two Burmese cats and an Australian Shepherd











And six Nigerians of course


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

I have...

Donkeys

Cats

Dogs

Rabbits

Chicken

And 1 fish


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

goats 
Great Pry
my hubby....hehehe:laugh::hammer:

I also have 2 daughters and a total of 19 goats. I don't have time for anything else.....


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :chin: onder: Hmm, well I do have the occasional rabbits, owls, ducks, geese, turkeys, lizards (Iguanas mostly), turtles, and exotic squirrels... but not at the moment :lol:


So you're running a zoo or a maternity ward???? :lol:


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Dogs
Cats
Chickens
Ducks
Geese
Fish
A lamb soon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> So you're running a zoo or a maternity ward???? :lol:


I like to think of it as both


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

Goats
Pigeons
Chickens
Ducks
Used to have:
Sheep
Canary
Fish
Cows
Cocktails
Cats 
Dogs
More goats but sold some
Frog
Turkey


----------



## paula2138 (Feb 4, 2013)

We have three dogs, two cats, 9 hens and a rooster. Soon to have rabbits and pigs (as soon as this stupid winter ends and we can build).

My most favorite animal is my Pug named Bean. Never liked small dogs but Bean is the most awesome dog I've ever seen


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I first of all live on a dairy farm so I have some cows.. Only a couple of them are named... Snoopy is actually a pet..well as much of a pet a cow can be.. She's awesome.. Then we have the 5 barn cats (Nelly, Moe, Bella, Woozy, and Kitty), My dog Max (female collie), then the three rabbits (Zues, Gizmo, Charlie), I also have a 10 gallon tropical tank and 2 gallon with a beta, the 20 gallon with my goldfish (Hubert, Bugsy, Finn-again). then I also have an older dog at my parents named daisey


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

9 various hens
1 rooster
Four barn cats (3 tabbies, 1 tortoiseshell)
1 mountain feist dog
1 rat terrier
1 half collie/ half Australian shepherd dog
1 ferret (belongs to our eldest son)
Whatever random, hurt animals my children find and bring home and we have to nurse back to health before re-releasing (we've had everything from owls to songbirds to flying squirrels at one point or another).


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Dogs:
7yr old Lab mix named Deputy.
5yr old medium sized brown mix named Abby. 

Cats:
1yr old DSH tabby named Ardishire 
9 month old medium haired tabby named Binky 
7 month old medium/long haired tabby named Raiden 

Chickens:
RR hen named Peaches 
Black hen named Freya 
Two Naked Neck hens: Olga and Helga. 

Miniture Horse:
9yr old Silver Dapple Paint gelding named Patch


----------

